# Assam suggestions



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrs WD enjoys a cup of Assam tea. She likes the maltiness and strength without the tannin flavour of some teas. She currently uses tea bags and I was thinking of going to leaf tea. I'm after suggestions for a good Assam tea and tea 'mashing' equipment suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look on amazon fir these

Adagio Teas IngenuiTEA Teapot - 470ml

by Adagio Teas

And

Adagio Teas Glass Mug - 400ml (set of 3)

by Adagio Teas

The tea thing works by brewing the loose tea then you placed it over the cup which releases the tea, straining it as you go. I have found allabouttea.co.uk a good leaf supplier


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Canton tea is who I use. They have a nice glass tea pot too, for a sturdier teapot go with the 'stump' tea pot. There assam is very good, for something a little different I'm drinking the yunnan gold. But the assam is great I'd definitely recommend canton.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks both

Ive ordered the stump and some assam, green and yunnan gold

Looks like another way to spend my hard earned


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Tea arrived and is great (to my tastes) but Mrs WD doesnt like the assam. She drinks tea with milk and finds the assam that Ive bought too delicate and she doesnt like the floral hints.

Does anyone have suggestions for a full on malty Assam that doenst have a floral note ?

What shes after is something similar to the flavour of Twinings Assam but better (if that makes sense). Maybe I stick to tea bags for her


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

My local does a wide selection of tea, linked below. If you d Like me to pick some up and post it on for you to try happy to do so. .

http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/search_results.asp


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

This seems just like the issues I have with my wife. You could try pumphreys they do teas too, after trying a number of different options my wife is back on twinings tea bags


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Will try pumphreys but think I may be searching for the unobtainable here, as you suggest

Boots - if you could ask if they have a tea as I described that would be much appreciated


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

We use Waterloo Tea's Mokalbari Assam. It's a FTGFOP. It does have a malty quality, and can be brewed for a full 5 mins to boost strength of flavour. Takes milk well.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree with mikehag that's an excellent assam too.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just checked the bag that I bought and it is the Waterloo Mokalbari

I'll perfect my technique before I make her another brew


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

head to good and proper tea's website- I've only ever had the stuff brewed by the owner from her stall; its pretty sublime though.

She was based in kings cross, not sure now.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion - will give that a try


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

No worries; the lady who runs it sources teas by actually heading out to the producers. Good stuff!


----------

